# MLK Day Storm



## NYDB (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks like a solid foot+ possible for southern areas.  Probably wind delays on Monday as well.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

Hope it delivers…we desperately need a good storm. Had enough of groomers this season.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Hope it delivers…we desperately need a good storm. Had enough of groomers this season.


The timing is interesting.  Many weekend warriors might opt to head home sunday night as opposed to white knuckling it monday.  I hear you about the groomer situation


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 12, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> The timing is interesting.  Many weekend warriors might opt to head home sunday night as opposed to white knuckling it monday.  I hear you about the groomer situation


Would be nice if the riff raff heads home Sunday and then Tuesday is a sleeper pow day.


----------



## abc (Jan 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Would be nice if the riff raff heads home Sunday and then Tuesday is a sleeper pow day.


The riff raff are "working" from "home" in the mountains!

In case your brain is still stuck in the pre-pandemic world.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 13, 2022)

abc said:


> The riff raff are "working" from "home" in the mountains!
> 
> In case your brain is still stuck in the pre-pandemic world.


Kids are back in school.  thats the big difference compared to last year.  That being said, if this storm really delivers, this weekend warrior will pull his kids out for tuesday. I ain't trying to drive back late Monday


----------



## TahoeDad (Jan 13, 2022)

Tuesday might be the day. Wind might be a huge issue on Monday. I will go both days if I have to!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 13, 2022)

abc said:


> The riff raff are "working" from "home" in the mountains!
> 
> In case your brain is still stuck in the pre-pandemic world.


In my observation it's somewhere between precovid and last year. I've had quite a few mellow midweek days so far


----------



## Abominable (Jan 13, 2022)

From what I'm seeing the rain line keeps moving north...  any hope for the Berkshires this weekend?


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2022)

Green Mt. spine for the win.  Good potential for upslope too.  Gonna open up a lot of trails.  Finally.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 13, 2022)

TahoeDad said:


> Tuesday might be the day. Wind might be a huge issue on Monday. I will go both days if I have to!


I agree.  Not too many detachable summit lifts will be spinning monday.  if any.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2022)

Monday is MLK vacation day, a more important reason to avoid it!


----------



## ericfromMA/NH/VT (Jan 13, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Would be nice if the riff raff heads home Sunday and then Tuesday is a sleeper pow day.


Im out somewhere tuesday with this same though and hopes.


----------



## abc (Jan 13, 2022)

This riff raff maybe heading up Tuesday!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2022)

This thing just keeps moving further and further West with each run.... ugh


----------



## NYDB (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## NYDB (Jan 15, 2022)

drjeff said:


> This thing just keeps moving further and further West with each run.... ugh


NWS downgraded big time.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2022)

Gonna sleet for a few hours when the storm hits the warmer northern air.    still a good base builder.   Look for clippers over the next couple weeks to keep it winter, dropping a little white nearly every day.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 15, 2022)

Whiteface looking good for this storm


----------



## NYDB (Jan 15, 2022)

GFS has this a bit further west than the euro.  Who will win out? 

NWS just upped their forecasted snow totals again.  The local forecast for winhall VT has snowfall rates at 2'' per hour from 4-8am which seems crazy.  Hopefully not to much snizzle in the second half


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> GFS has this a bit further west than the euro.  Who will win out?
> 
> NWS just upped their forecasted snow totals again.  The local forecast for winhall VT has snowfall rates at 2'' per hour from 4-8am which seems crazy.  Hopefully not to much snizzle in the second half


Waiting for Sunday night/Monday morning for it to play out. Trying to decide between Stowe, Magic (hopefully open for powder day) or Mt Snow. We shall see mother nature can be pretty capricious.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2022)

Hopefully you get the snow.  

We're under another Death Ridge for the next 14 days.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

thetrailboss said:


> Hopefully you get the snow.
> 
> We're under another Death Ridge for the next 14 days.


Going to Idaho in a month and hoping they get some snow between now and then.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Going to Idaho in a month and hoping they get some snow between now and then.


that is my plan also. Brundage, Tamarack & Bogus.  Great start to the year then the drywall hits. It will still rock,  I'd rather have dry there than ice here.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Waiting for Sunday night/Monday morning for it to play out. Trying to decide between Stowe, Magic (hopefully open for powder day) or Mt Snow. We shall see mother nature can be pretty capricious.


You mean a Tuesday powder day at magic?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> You mean a Tuesday powder day at magic?


Yeah I’m not going anywhere Monday unless the roads don’t look too bad.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 15, 2022)

skimagic said:


> that is my plan also. Brundage, Tamarack & Bogus.  Great start to the year then the drywall hits. It will still rock,  I'd rather have dry there than ice here.


Same plan here, 7-12th. Hopefully we get some powder days out there.


----------



## abc (Jan 15, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Yeah I’m not going anywhere Monday unless the roads don’t look too bad.


Not to mention the high wind -> wind hold


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2022)

abc said:


> Not to mention the high wind -> wind hold


This.
I'm thinking Gore on Tuesday.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 17, 2022)

a very dense 10" here at 1800ft  6am in the Golden triangle. snowing wicked haaahd atm


----------



## Edd (Jan 17, 2022)

All lifts at Bretton Woods closed for the morning. Happy MLK! BW wind holds are rare.









						Bretton Woods on Instagram: "AM UPDATE: With winds as high as 82 mph near the summit, the mountain will be closed for the rest of the day.  Due to winds as high as 70 mph, all lifts will be closed this morning. A reassessment will be made at noon reg
					

Bretton Woods shared a post on Instagram: "AM UPDATE: With winds as high as 82 mph near the summit, the mountain will be closed for the rest of the day.  Due to winds as high as 70 mph, all lifts will be closed this morning. A reassessment will be made at noon regarding afternoon operations...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2022)

God! The first storm of the season. Only 2 posts on the storm thread. 

But 10+ posts on the Vail sucks thread. I'm not so sure why I'm on this board any more.  

So depressing...


----------



## Edd (Jan 18, 2022)

Gunstock got 8” and it’s close so hitting that today. I can hear the wind outside and dreading it. My biggest weak spot is goggles fogging while wearing a mask, so I almost never wear one. Not an option on days like this so while I was still in bed I ordered this silly looking thing. If it actually works, it’ll be worth every penny. I’m not optimistic. 









						Anti-Fog Magnetic Balaclava
					

Built from a personal desire to rid ourselves of goggle fog while skiing — North45's line of anti-fog headgear (this balaclava included) was the first, and is still to this day, the most trusted source for eliminating goggle fog with no compromise to warmth or comfort. Avalanche Safety Warning...



					north45.ca


----------

